# Contruccion de una Antena Planar 14dbi



## peruanito2088 (Oct 23, 2007)

hola espero que alguien me pueda ayudar a contruir una antena planar casera  o si alguien tiene los materiales ,diagramas,tutos ,o una web para guiarme y poder realizar la antena para red inalambrica hay les dejo la imagen espero q me ayuden


----------



## mapache (Oct 24, 2007)

peruanito2088 te invito a pasar por Google, hay mucho. Busca por antena bicuad. Te va a servir.

Suerte en tu emprendimiento!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 24, 2007)

La biquad  también la llamada la de los dos rombos,es la mejor de todas yo tengo una autoconstruida y funciona mucho mejor que una similar a la que nos comentas.


http://personal.telefonica.terra.es/web/envy/Documents/Biquad.pdf


----------



## peruanito2088 (Oct 24, 2007)

pero no tendran tutos ,esquema ,o algo de este tipo de antena planar   alguien por hay y diganme esa antena de cuanto db es biqua ?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 25, 2007)

Deberias mirar antes de preguntar. lee un poco no cuesta tanto solo debes mirar el pdf y lo encontraras.

En fin esto es lo que quieres no.


----------



## peruanito2088 (Oct 25, 2007)

bueno tiopepe123 entonces el pdf que publicastes de la antena biquad es mejor de lo que  dije anterior mente de "la plana creo que es electronica que es lo que esta en medio me podrias decir? son puras pistas de cobre? o que son? o que es lo que lleva aparte de eso  y no te molestes jeje hase daño    esas imagenes ya estan para haser impresos? o estoy equivocado


----------

